# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  جنوون

## عاشقة المستحييل

في حبي بعض الجنون
وذراعان ممدودتان الى شوق افقي
أغار من مرأتك تهمس لك بما لم أجرؤ يوما على قوله
من هذا المشط يتنزه في شعرك
حنونا روؤفا
يروح ويجئ برفق
وينساب كلذة صرفة
أغار من نعاسك يغريك بأحلام جميلة
أغار من مخدتك متكئ رأسك
منبت خيالاتك
تودعها اعترافاتك ليلة
وصمتك ليال
أغار مني ان احببتك أكثر
وقلت فيك أكثر وأكثر




عشوق   :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

*هو حقـآ جنون ..~!!*
*حين نغـآر على أحدهم من نفسنـآ ..~!!*
*كلمـآت رآآئعه عـآشقة ...* 
*دمتي كمـآ تحبين ..~!!*
*ودآإم قلبك ...~!!*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..~!!*
*سي يوو ..~!!*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## المستحييل

نعم كم هو جنون ان احب فاعشق فتتعثر الكلمات بين شفاهي حين القى من احب جنون ان ارتمي هناك في ليلي 

ليطول سهري وتفكيري وفي الغد لااجد مااقول ولا استيع التعبير فانا اعشق بجنون لا متناهي ...

كلمات في قمة الروعه والحب بجنون احساس جدا رائع ومجنون...

طرح رائع عشوق ..

يعيطك الف عافيه...

المستحيل ..

----------

